# my boots feel way too tight



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

i have a pair of vans contras that i just got and i am very satisfied with them except for how tight they squeeze the wide part of my feet. the boot size is actually a size bigger than my normal shoe size and the fit is perfect for me according to several employees at the store. when i got home and wore the boots around for about 15 minutes my toes and upper 1/2 of my wide feet get numb though. the fit in all other places is very good and i think its perfect except for the front of the boot. any ideas of how i can fix this or do something to help shape the boot? this is my first pair of boots since i've been renting till this point, so im kinda lost. thanks.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Return them, go to a local dealer, and try on lots of pairs.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Exchange them for something that doesnt hurt.

I also think they are likely too big if they are bigger than your shoe size. To check for size, pull out the liner and put your foot in the shell. Put your foot all the way forward until your toes touch the front. You should have no more than 3/4" behind your heel


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

i tried putting my foot in the shell and its about 3/4" space. i guess the best thing to do is return them and find another pair...but i did try on quite alot with the same results so im kinda lost. wouldn't getting a smaller size just make it worse, and i know bigger is definitely not better but there's about 3/4" space in the ones i have now so maybe the size is ok...?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Try the Vans Cirro.

Your not going to find a boot much wider then what Vans puts out, so I don't have any other advice then to try another Vans.

Mayyyybe a 32 boot...

The new Nike and New Balance boots are supposed to be sick also


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

i actually had a 32 boot and it fit my foot perfectly but the boa on it sucked and it wasnt stiff enough for what i like...so i returned it. i might have to try on a few more 32's that are more stiff as well as more vans since i really like those also. but i definitely need a different boot. i'll try the cirro if anywhere near me carries that one. thanks for the advice


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

You should definitely return them if they cause numbing and/or pain. However I do find it odd that your boot is larger that your shoe size. I wear a size 13 boot, but my actual shoe size is a 15 lol. But if you really like the boot that much though, you should ask to have them packed out if they aren't already. That might help with the spacing in the front, but I can't guarantee that it will. Also I agree with Milo, look into Vans or ThirtyTwo boots because they're pretty wide. I just bought a pair of ThirtyTwos yesterday and they fit great on my wide feet. Hope the advice helps.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Salomon makes wide boots with quick lacing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Salomon makes wide boots with quick lacing.


I actually just returned the vans and bought some salomons lol. They are very wide and the lacing system is great. They are salomon solaces, which i hear are exclusive to Sports Authority. Anyways, they are entry level boots but i won't being boarding more than 5-6 times this year and im a beginner/intermediate boarder so i think they will work out fine. I also put some superfeet in them and they feel perfect now. Plus i hear salomon makes great boots...

anyways if anyone has any reviews on the solace boot then let me know what you think of them. and thanks for all the help.


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got a set of '07 Solace's that have treated me well (no broken lace systems, chopped up pull-handles, etc). I JUST replaced them (my new FUL's came yesterday, along with my Concept TMS and NRC's. DEFINITELY looking forward to tomorrow morning on the mountain with them, moving from a K2 Illusion Wide and Flow Flite 3's). The boots were awesome as far as quality goes, but I was sized wrong when I bought them at Sportchek (one of the reasons I get people into as many boots as I can before they buy), so I had more motion than I should have in them. I was put into a 12.5, and went with an _*11*_ in my FUL's.

Anyways, as far as the Solaces go: before they packed out to the point they're at now, where I am getting blisters on the back of my shin from the extra space, they were wicked. They're a little heavy, but I never had any issues with the speedlace system they use. I've heard complaints about the pull handles falling and getting chewed, but I found if I place them into the holders on the side, and covered them with my pants, that they've never gotten knocked loose, let alone chewed. They're a comfortable boot, with decent mobility, but not too soft (rode them with Flite 3's, super loose bindings, and had no major issues).


----------

